# The dishwasher repair man



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wendy's dishwasher quit working so she called in a repairman.

Since she had to go to work the next day, she told the repairman, "I'll leave the key under the mat. Fix the dishwasher, leave the bill on the counter, and I'll mail you a cheque.

Oh, by the way don't worry about my dog Spike. He won't bother you, but, whatever you do, do NOT, under ANY circumstances, talk to my parrot!"

"I MUST STRESS TO YOU: DO NOT TALK TO MY PARROT!!"

When the repairman arrived at Wendy's apartment the following day, he discovered the biggest, meanest looking dog he has ever seen. But, just as she had said, the dog just lay there on the carpet watching the repairman go about his work. The parrot, however, drove him nuts the whole time with his incessant yelling, cursing and name calling.

Finally the repairman couldn't contain himself any longer and yelled, "Shut up, you stupid, ugly bird!"

To which the parrot replied, "Get him Spike!"


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Like it :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Good one didn't expect that answer.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

:lol:


----------

